

Is it the end of the desktop PC? - signa11
http://www.reuters.com/articlePrint?articleId=USTRE50601320090107

======
iamdave
_The age of the desktop PC appears to be over_

Tell that to gamers and I promise they'll laugh in your face.

~~~
josefresco
... while they play their Xbox 360...

~~~
iamdave
I for one, don't have a console and I game pretty hard. On a desktop.

------
gamble
There will always be a large corporate market for desktops. They'll always be
cheaper and harder to walk off with.

